# Clicking joints?



## Canuck (Nov 10, 2004)

My 7 year old YLF has developed a clicking sound from her left front leg joint(s). It happens with almost every step she takes. She has not really slowed down but is a bit stiff for her first several steps after laying down for awhile and then seems fine (kind of like myself when I get moving!).
Anything to be concerned with?


----------



## Triple B (Mar 9, 2004)

chances are she has a cartilage tear, at that age I'd let it be for awhile and see if it repairs itself, cartilage does heal, however it is very slow. it may need attention in the future, but as long as the pain level is tolerable i'd wait awhile


----------



## Canuck (Nov 10, 2004)

Thanks for the advice/opinion Triple B.

My dog blew up her back ankle? at 2 years of age. After a lengthy healing process she was fine although the ankle remains somewhat swollen and occassionally gets a bit stiff. The clicking front leg joint is something new and maybe I am a bit paranoid about her as she is a great dog. Not very lucky though, as it turns out. A couple of days ago I was carrying a trailer ball and hitch in my hand when my dog came racing up to greet me and took the hitch in the mouth before I could react, and managed to crack a canine tooth. We're going in to get that fixed so will have a chance to X-ray the joints.

I need a few more bird seasons with this dog


----------



## Triple B (Mar 9, 2004)

they may try to talk you into an MRI, oftentimes it is pretty difficult to see the cartilage on the x-ray.


----------



## Canuck (Nov 10, 2004)

So the diagnosis is that my dog has suffered some joint damage and deterioration. My vet has recommended switching her diet to one with chondroitin and glucosimine and high levels of Omega-3 fatty acids. As well, before next hunting season she has suggested a few NSAIDS (non-steroidal anti-inflammatories) we could try. The dog food is expensive. My dogfood already has some of these ingredients. Does anyone have any experience with the food? Can one just supplement existing food with the joint maintenance meds?

Bobm...I've always appreciated your advice and knowledge on dog health issues. Got any advice for me?

Thanks in advance guys.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Starting at age 8 , Daily

I give my dogs 750 mg glucosamine 400 mg chondroitin, 2 gram of fish oil pills , 400iu vit A ( give vat A with fish oil pills to prevent oxidation problems)

I also give a multivitamin pill I buy all this stuff at Sams club which I find as the cheapest source.

And the answer is yes you can just supplement regular food and it will be cheaper if you shop a little.

I recently had a conversation with a vet on line that has developed a smaller molecule glucosamine which he says is better assimilated.

I am by no means a vet so that should be your first choice of advice.

My last Lab died about 15 years ago when I was 40, all my labs were 65 lbs or less I really don't think the larger dogs are as well siuted for upland which was always my principle use so I always sought out the smaller lighter more athletic dogs.

I've owned about 30 shorthairs in my life the little ones never seem to go lame until they are very old but the larger ones do

Its just an opinion based on personal observation of people reporting what seems to be a growing number of injuries among labs and other large breeds, maybe it aways was happening and we just are able to communicate better now with the internet.

My point for what its worth is if you don't hunt big cold water try to get the smaller dogs I think they are less prone to joint problems.

I recently aquired a huge DK shorthair (the line is directly from Germany his pedigree is written in German).

I took him sight unseen and based on his size, I think he will end up lame much sooner than my other shorthairs. He is very strong and athletic, but easily about 85lbs most of my shorthairs are 50-60lbs. The dog is a moose with the prey drive of a tiger, quite a handful for a old fart like me :lol:


----------



## Canuck (Nov 10, 2004)

Thanks Bobm,

I'll talk to my vet about the supplements and vitamins and do some shopping around.

My lab is small, 58-60 pounds and built much leaner than my last dog from the same breeder. Right from the start I thought she would have less problems than my last lab,a 68-70 lb female, although she hunted full time till she was 10.

I have taken to lifting my dog out of and into the truck as I am concerned the jump down has been hard on her front legs and shoulders.

My dog can be limping one minute then is gone like a shot if she picks up a nose full of scent. As of yesterday I am only giving her on leash walks and swims for a few weeks to see if her limp improves.

I too have had wirehaired pointers that remained very active and agile years longer than my last two labs. I do love my labs though!!

Thanks again :beer:


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

I love labs too they are great dogs no doubt.

Looks like my impression about big labs getting injured may be all wet though 

This guy is knowlegeable and caters to hunters

http://www.gundogdoc.com/library/index.html


----------



## Canuck (Nov 10, 2004)

Thanks for the link. Looks like some good info there for me, although I feel I am too familiar with what is out there already. Dogs getting older and young dogs getting lame is not fun, especially if one is in my situation of having only one gundog at a time. I know from your many posts, that certainly is not your problem!!


----------



## Canuck (Nov 10, 2004)

Thanks again Bobm for the info on supplements and Triple B for the advice on cartlidge tears.

With the exception of a daily swim, I have had my dog on leash for the past five weeks, doing a 1 mile walk at least twice a day, and usually 3 times a day. I also started the supplements at that time. At the start my dog was moving pretty slow and limping quite a bit. Within a 2 weeks the limp was almost gone and our walks were turning into trots. This past week we started short "runs" (I to am 55!!) from one telephone pole to the next, then walk for three and run to the next. This has been as much good for me as it has been the dog (I may start the supplements next  ).

Anyway, we are not out of the woods yet but this coming season is looking a little brighter. I am going to do a few more weeks on leash walking then add the bike to the mix. We will have lots of easy ruffie and sharptail hunting here before the annual week long pheasant trip so I will have a chance to see how my girl responds to work.

Thanks again for the advice. Now do you have any advice on how to convince the boss we have enough room on the bed for a second lab. :beer:

Canuck


----------

